# Milk Lab and Fogg's Bottle Change



## Sir Vape (17/2/16)

Hey guys

Just a heads up that the next batch of Fogg's and Milk Lab will be in 30ml amber bottles. Unfortunately our batch of clear 30ml bottles is still in transit and will only be here next month.

Have a vapetastic day 

Hugo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/16)

Who ever buys 30ml's of Milky Way? We need 1 litre bottles!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## GlacieredPyro (17/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Who ever buys 30ml's of Milky Way? We need 1 litre bottles!



I really thought 50ml was their smallest size until this thread.
It was great as 30ml would be too little Milky Way. Dream shattered

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/16)

GlacieredPyro said:


> I really thought 50ml was their smallest size until this thread.
> It was great as 30ml would be too little Milky Way. Dream shattered



I guess they wanted to reduce the price to get people to taste the juice... once tasted they would order the 100ml bottles!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (2/3/16)

Sorry if this is in the wrong forum, please feel free to delete. I would like to know, what steeping time do you suggest on Frabbe ? I have noticed the latest stock, I got seems to have a slight chemical taste, yet the previous juice was perfect, straight out the bottle. I can only assume the latest stock is very new.


----------



## Nightwalker (2/3/16)

You told me to get Frappe, I listened. 100ml just landed. Thanks


----------



## shabbar (2/3/16)

@WARMACHINE , I am also getting a harsh horrible chemical taste from my frappe. it's so bad i cant even vape it.
even considered dumping the bottle , now i see i am not the only one. extremely disappointed. 
@Sir Vape please advise.


----------



## KimVapeDashian (2/3/16)

shabbar said:


> @WARMACHINE , I am also getting a harsh horrible chemical taste from my frappe. it's so bad i cant even vape it.
> even considered dumping the bottle , now i see i am not the only one. extremely disappointed.
> @Sir Vape please advise.



+ from me, getting the same.


----------



## BigGuy (2/3/16)

HI Guys all my juices are pre-steeped for a minimum of 3 weeks, Please dont get me wrong with what i am about to say but as the manufacturer i have to consider various conditions that the juices might have been under for the juice to not be smelling right. @KimVapeDashian your bottle was one of the original batch which up until now have had zero complaints. Has the juice been in direct sunlight or left near extreme heat? As this was from the first batch i would make the assumption that the juice has been under some stress. Coffee is an extremely sensitive ingredient in my opinion. As for the other complaints i would like to know if it is from the current batch released in February. Why i ask is i mix batches up in one batch and then separate according to Nic levels. On the last batch released we have had amazing reviews on it so to read this is very puzzling as all the various Nic strengths came from one original batch. 

Making the assumption that if it was anything to do with the concentrates that the entire batch would be bad, but it only seems that a few people are having this issue.

@WARMACHINE if you could please do me a favor and test it in a weeks time knowing that you had some from the original batch and if you can give me some feedback. Thanks

My suggestions would be to please leave the cap off and let the juice breath for a few hours and see if that helps. Also if you are going to be at the JHB vape meet at Newscafe bring the bottle along and let me taste it. 

Also please remember that juices are subjective and that Frappe might just not suit you.

Should you have any other feedback regarding this please feel free to PM me or leave a reply here.

Regards

Big Guy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker (2/3/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> + from me, getting the same.


You are scaring me. I havnt vaped mine yet, but my 100ml bottle is sitting above me in the shelf. I'm dying to vape it, but waiting to see how this plays out


----------



## Nightwalker (2/3/16)

BigGuy said:


> HI Guys all my juices are pre-steeped for a minimum of 3 weeks, Please dont get me wrong with what i am about to say but as the manufacturer i have to consider various conditions that the juices might have been under for the juice to not be smelling right. @KimVapeDashian your bottle was one of the original batch which up until now have had zero complaints. Has the juice been in direct sunlight or left near extreme heat? As this was from the first batch i would make the assumption that the juice has been under some stress. Coffee is an extremely sensitive ingredient in my opinion. As for the other complaints i would like to know if it is from the current batch released in February. Why i ask is i mix batches up in one batch and then separate according to Nic levels. On the last batch released we have had amazing reviews on it so to read this is very puzzling as all the various Nic strengths came from one original batch.
> 
> Making the assumption that if it was anything to do with the concentrates that the entire batch would be bad, but it only seems that a few people are having this issue.
> 
> ...


OK nvm my post. U replied before I posted. It smells great, arrived this morning. And I'll vape it in a few days time. Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (2/3/16)

BigGuy said:


> HI Guys all my juices are pre-steeped for a minimum of 3 weeks, Please dont get me wrong with what i am about to say but as the manufacturer i have to consider various conditions that the juices might have been under for the juice to not be smelling right. @KimVapeDashian your bottle was one of the original batch which up until now have had zero complaints. Has the juice been in direct sunlight or left near extreme heat? As this was from the first batch i would make the assumption that the juice has been under some stress. Coffee is an extremely sensitive ingredient in my opinion. As for the other complaints i would like to know if it is from the current batch released in February. Why i ask is i mix batches up in one batch and then separate according to Nic levels. On the last batch released we have had amazing reviews on it so to read this is very puzzling as all the various Nic strengths came from one original batch.
> 
> Making the assumption that if it was anything to do with the concentrates that the entire batch would be bad, but it only seems that a few people are having this issue.
> 
> ...



A) No sunlight, or any heat.
B) Coffee vapes are great
C) If my bottle tastes, how you made it - then you are right, it is not for me 
D) I was merely, acknowledging that i had the same taste issue with mine
E) I was going to order a new one, to try  but, since mine is from the original batch ill just leave it at that.
F) Thanks for replying

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## BigGuy (2/3/16)

@KimVapeDashian IF you are at the show please swing past and introduce yourself and let me give you a taster of Frappe from the new batch. But thank you for voicing your opinions it is greatly appreciated, as juice makers we love to hear both positive and negative criticism as it allows us to improve our product offering. 

Have a vape tastic day.

Regards
Big Guy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (2/3/16)

@BigGuy the batch I bought is the current one as I waited for my preferred vendor to restock it as I believe it was still Steeping

I purchased it last week and its almost a week old and no improvement so I will leave it for another week.

I sampled a tank from my mate which I believe was the first batch and I was blown away by it and wanted to order a 100ml bottle but decided on a 30ml.

Im glad I got the 30ml because I would have wasted a wad of cash for juice that is unvapeable. I feel like gagging with every puff definitely not the same experience I had when I initially tried it,maybe its just my bottle maybe not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (2/3/16)

BigGuy said:


> @KimVapeDashian IF you are at the show please swing past and introduce yourself and let me give you a taster of Frappe from the new batch. But thank you for voicing your opinions it is greatly appreciated, as juice makers we love to hear both positive and negative criticism as it allows us to improve our product offering.
> 
> Have a vape tastic day.
> 
> ...



If i make it, i will most def come say hi.


----------



## BigGuy (2/3/16)

@shabbar If you are going to be at the show please swing past and if you could bring the bottle i would greatly appreciate it. As stated all the juice from the February batch was mixed together so it will be interesting to taste your bottle.

Regards

Big Guy


----------



## WARMACHINE (2/3/16)

BigGuy said:


> HI Guys all my juices are pre-steeped for a minimum of 3 weeks, Please dont get me wrong with what i am about to say but as the manufacturer i have to consider various conditions that the juices might have been under for the juice to not be smelling right. @KimVapeDashian your bottle was one of the original batch which up until now have had zero complaints. Has the juice been in direct sunlight or left near extreme heat? As this was from the first batch i would make the assumption that the juice has been under some stress. Coffee is an extremely sensitive ingredient in my opinion. As for the other complaints i would like to know if it is from the current batch released in February. Why i ask is i mix batches up in one batch and then separate according to Nic levels. On the last batch released we have had amazing reviews on it so to read this is very puzzling as all the various Nic strengths came from one original batch.
> 
> Making the assumption that if it was anything to do with the concentrates that the entire batch would be bad, but it only seems that a few people are having this issue.
> 
> ...


Cool, no problem. I have already stored the large bottle in my steeping chamber, as I generally do with my RY4's. I also have a unicorn bottle, that I will let breath and see the effects.

I am very particular with my liquids, so I definitely keep them away from extreme heat or sunlight.

My main reason for bringing this to your attention, is due to how much I liked the previous batch. If I didn't like it, I normally just except it and move on.

Will definitely give you feedback next week

Thanks for your input


----------



## WARMACHINE (2/3/16)

I will bring some liquid to the meet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (3/3/16)

The aeration is making a difference to the actual smell of the juice. I will test the juice on my RDA tonite

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (6/3/16)

Right. Here is this latest on Frappe. It is pure liquid gold. No chemical taste, as a coffee junkie, I taste the dark roast beans and the stuble hint of vanilla. There is a hint of nut to top it off into a perfect blend.

To the creation of a delectable ADV, 10/10!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wazarmoto (6/3/16)

Leave the frappe open for a few hours as stated. Had some harshness in mine. Let it sit one for a couple hours in a cupboard. Perfect. Cupboard smells great too now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (8/3/16)

wazarmoto said:


> Leave the frappe open for a few hours as stated. Had some harshness in mine. Let it sit one for a couple hours in a cupboard. Perfect. Cupboard smells great too now.


I did let mine breathe but next to me. I did state I'm a coffee junkie, love the smell


----------



## KimVapeDashian (8/7/16)

Hi @Sir Vape 

My previous post was deleted and I did not get to see the answer 

Is Frappe still being made? I am looking to try it again 

Thanks,
KVD


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/7/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Is Frappe still being made? I am looking to try it again



It sure is.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/milk-lab/products/frappe?variant=13588629635


----------

